# Help



## solid524 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is my story. I have been searching for a job in the UAE for few months now and I am struggling to get a single response, I have paid a professional to re-write my CV and still nothing, 

Also I have researched this site thoroughly and found it very useful and followed the instruction word for word. Any response is much appreciated.

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

What type of job are you looking for, there are specialist recruitment companies in the UK who will have positions available in the UAE but it just depends on the job.


----------



## DannyJKnights (May 7, 2012)

Could you maybe point me in the direction of these agencies? I'm a Broadband/Network designer looking to head out there. Your help would be appreciated. Danny


----------



## solid524 (Nov 15, 2011)

Geke said:


> What type of job are you looking for, there are specialist recruitment companies in the UK who will have positions available in the UAE but it just depends on the job.


Thanks for reply Geke, I am currently working for the NHS as a Commissioning Manager for the finance department and I would like my next role to be either finance manager or I might leave management and go into a technical role as financial analyst since I will be qualified accountant early next year.


----------

